# [SOLVED] Microsoft C++ runtime error



## Nathaniel.Carr (Mar 27, 2011)

ok hi, im getting this error message
Microsoft C++ runtime error
"This application has requested Runtime to terminate in an unusual way"
prior to the logon screen, so i cant login using any username or whatever.

ive been through a crapload of different sites and they all say the error is program specific, but i have no idea which program is causing the error considering it occurs before i can log in.
I stripped all the non essential startup programs (using safe mode, it seems to run fine in that), didnt fix the problem
System restored it to a week before the error started coming, no luck

i cant give you the details of the comp the error is on, as it cant connect to the internet in safe mode (im using bro's laptop atm)
the laptop with the error occurring on it is a toshiba, running vista home premium "build 6001"
"Satelite P300"
directx 10 if that helps.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Microsoft C++ runtime error*

When you boot into Safe Mode and then go into MSCONFIG, can you select 'Disable All' under the Startup tab and under 'Services' check the 'Hide all Microsoft Services' box at the bottom and then uncheck everything remaining, and then boot as normal?

Also, whilst you are in Safe Mode check your Event Logs Right click on My Computer and select 'Manage', then in the window that pops up select Event Viewer (to the left of window) and in Windows Logs look at 'Application' and System'. Look for any warnings with a red icon (either red X or will say Error with a red exclamation mark. Double click on them and report back.

Also just to make sure, can you double check that there is no more than one anti-virus working on the machine.

Also, has the computer got all the relevant updates from Windows?


----------



## Nathaniel.Carr (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft C++ runtime error*

the first part you said worked a charm =D, thanks a lot


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Microsoft C++ runtime error*

Glad it helped, but pretty sure the problem program will still give you an issue in the future when you try to open it.
If you go back into msconfig and re-enable the unchecked items one-by-one (followed by a reboot) you will be able to see the exact program that was causing the issue; it may be a slow way to find it, but it should be accurate. 

You can also check your Event Logs and check the 'Source' of the error in red, which may point to the program also.


----------



## Nathaniel.Carr (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft C++ runtime error*

yeah i just did the events log thing :

Log Name: Application
Source: Application Error
Date: 5/04/2011 11:08:05 PM
Event ID: 1000
Task Category: (100)
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Nats-computer
Description:
Faulting application LogonUI.exe, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x47918daf, faulting module msvcrt.dll, version 7.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a727, exception code 0x40000015, fault offset 0x00053adb, process id 0x4ac, application start time 0x01cbf39270d9c69f.
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="Application Error" />
<EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>100</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2011-04-05T13:08:05.000Z" />
<EventRecordID>40820</EventRecordID>
<Channel>Application</Channel>
<Computer>Nats-computer</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>LogonUI.exe</Data>
<Data>6.0.6001.18000</Data>
<Data>47918daf</Data>
<Data>msvcrt.dll</Data>
<Data>7.0.6001.18000</Data>
<Data>4791a727</Data>
<Data>40000015</Data>
<Data>00053adb</Data>
<Data>4ac</Data>
<Data>01cbf39270d9c69f</Data>
</EventData>
</Event>

i saw logonUI and thought it might be relevant, im not sure wth it all means though


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft C++ runtime error*

'LogonUI.exe' implements the graphical user interface shown when a user is asked to log in to the local machine. This is a core component of Windows and should be left alone. 

LogonUI.exe Windows process - What is it? 

So i highly doubt that that is your problem, it might be giving you an error message as it is infected in some way. Have you tried running virus scans with THIS?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Install Vista SP2 - http_:_//sysnative.com/0x1/Vista_SP_Prepwork.html


----------

